# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Mlada maceha

## Mlada-maceha

Zdravo mame.. Trebaju mi vasi savjeti..U braku sam godinu dana(imam23), moj muz (26)ima kcerku koja je napunila 7godina al se ponasa kao da ima 3. Do prije 3 godine nije ni on za nju znao imao je odnos s djevojkom u pijanom stanju, poslije se nisu vidjali i kad je sazno da se porodila pitao je jeli njegovo rekla da nije i nakon 4godine se pojavi s djetetom. Jako slab odnos s djeteom ke imao jer mu ona nije dopustala sve dom nije saznala da se on zeni. Od tog trenutka kad je saznala da zivimo skupa i kad je vjenčanje pocela ja da bombardira s neki prijetnjama, zamkama i tako tim stvarima. . Hvala Bogu nije nas uspila do sada rastavit, nemam nista protiv curice naprotiv volim je ali tesko mi je kada on od mene trazi da ju ja cuvam a da on ide na utakmnice inace je nogometas, da ja brinem sve o njoj .Mala se prema meni ponasa kao prema zadnjem olosu i ako se trudim da sam sto bolja s njom, rekla mi je da mene nemora da slusa jer joj ja nisam nista. Njen majka je nagovara nekim stvarima sta da radi kod nas i sta da zahtjeva da joj kupujemo i ako od nas ima sve moguce(sa 7god. vec i mobitel i tablet i fotoaparat), tako je jednom prilikom u soping centru bacila se na pod i pocela plakat jer u zadnjw tri trgovine idemo nesto meni trazit a ne njoj. S muzom imam savršen zivot i jedine nase svadje su oko majke od male i to sto moj muz od mene trazi da se ja djetetu poputno posvetim umjesto on. On bi samo da se malo igra s njome a sve ostalo moja obaveza. kad ja kazem da ona nesto nemoze ili ne slusa on men kaze ma de pusti je i onda kad se udari ili nesto ja sam kriva. Njena majka optuzuje mene za sve sto se desi, mala pala s bicikla i udarila se i pred vecer kad smo je vratili kod nje pocela povracat jer je previse jela (stvarno puno jede) ispala sam ja kriva vjerojatno sam ja malu udarila, ili kad je mala dobila usi u skoli bila sam ja kriva jer sam je vjerojatno kupala s pogresnim šamponom. Zenska stvarno izmislja sulude stvari samo da bi mene optužila i nas razdvojila. Mozda sam vam malo zakomplicirala stvar, al neznam kako da vam napisem, ima puno toga.
Jednostavno u teskoj sam situaciji neznam kako da se ponasam,sta da radim i kako.Podupirem muza uz njega sam al nemogu preuzet totalnu odgovornost za malu jer previse mene prezire samo o mami prica i u glavi mi se samo stvara slika mog muza i nje u odnosu u pijanom stanju (a samnom kad je pijan kaze da nemoze) i to izludi.Nemamo jos svoje djece nazalost

----------


## cvijeta73

jadno dijete  :Sad:

----------


## rehab

Djetetu je očito teško i mislim da je i njoj i njenim biološkim roditeljima potrebno savjetovanje.
Ono što definitivno znam jest da bih ja postavila granice. Radi njenog i svog dobra. Dijete koje nema granice i kojem se non stop podilazi, odrasta u nesigurno, zbunjeno i nesretno dijete.
 Ne možeš "natjerati" malenu da te voli, ali možeš zahtijevati da te poštuje u tvom domu. Ako već ima ispade trogodišnjakinje, ja bih u tim trenucima postupila kao prema svom trogodišnjaku - odlučno, smireno i jasno NE MOŽE TAKO, TO NE PROLAZI KOD MENE. Imaš puno tema na kojima pišemo kako hendlamo ispade. 
Oko majčinih optužbi se ne bih puno uzrujavala, jer one očito nisu plod tvoje nebrige, nego njenih mušica. Njene mušice su nešto s čim se ona treba nositi, a ne ti.
I nemoj imati grižnju savjesti zbog takvog stava i misliti da moraš svima udovoljiti. Oni očito nemaju grižnju savjesti i ne namjeravaju olakšati tvoju poziciju, zašto bi je onda imala ti.

----------


## sirius

Ja bih postavila granicu prema muzu.
On je otac , neka se ponasa tako.

----------


## Tashunica

> Ja bih postavila granicu prema muzu.
> On je otac , neka se ponasa tako.


X
ona je prvenstveno njegova odgovornost.

----------


## čokolada

Dijete svakako treba stručnu pomoć, ali akutno ovdje problem leži u odnosu tebe i supruga, odnosno u tome da ne nastupate sa zajedničkim stavom i jednakim angažmanom. U prijevodu - njemu se ne da, heroj je već time što je priznao dijete, a ti se pokušavaš dokazati kao dobra žena i (buduća biološka) majka pa si preuzela rješavanje svih teškoća na sebe. Još ti samo fali razmišljanje  "ako ne mogu s jednim, kako ću s dvoje?".
Djevojčica ne dolazi na izgrađivanje odnosa (samo) s tobom, nego s tatom.

----------


## ženazmaj

Potpisujem rehab od riječi do riječi. Maloj ne treba podilaziti, moraš postaviti granice i točka inače budeš poludila.

----------


## čokolada

Ne može ona sama postavljati granice, a muž govoriti - de, pusti je.

----------


## *meri*

> Ne može ona sama postavljati granice, a muž govoriti - de, pusti je.


x

----------


## rehab

> Ne može ona sama postavljati granice, a muž govoriti - de, pusti je.


Naravno. Muž je nogometaš, očito mora puno izbivati iz kuće. Ja bih mužu jasno dala do znanja da ću preuzeti tu odgovornost, ali onda će biti onako kako ja kažem. Ne može ona igrati po njegovim pravilima, a njega nema. Onda neka se okani nogometa i neka sjedi doma s malom.

----------


## Lili75

Slazemse s curama.velik dio problema je u muzevom stavu.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ne može ona sama postavljati granice, a muž govoriti - de, pusti je.


Slažem se. Morat će prvo njih dvoje porazgovarati i dogovoriti zajednički nastup. To nije nužno ugodno, ali iz pozicije maćehe ja bih mužu rekla koji su moji uvjeti (da se ON više angažira oko svog djeteta) i od toga ne bih odstupala.

Nemam pametnog savjeta, jer to je često neizvedivo, ali možda ne bi škodilo da muž popriča i s djetetovom majkom o tome kakve su regule u njegovom domu - čisto da se zna. Tek kad odrasli očiste sve što mogu i trebaju, mogu na isti način postupati prema djetetu. 

Tako zvuči teorija. U praksi - živi ljudi nisu savršeni. Da jesu - ovakve teme se uopće ne bi pojavljivale. Nadam se da će se naći nekakvo rješenje prihvatljivo za sve...

----------


## MikiMama

Apsolutno se slažem s curama kad kažu da se muž treba ponašati kao otac, što znači provoditi vrijeme s njom, odgajati je i baviti se djetetom.

Tebi u ovoj situaciji više priliči uloga gledaoca sa strane koji kaže Ma pusti je! (u prevodu da ti budeš blagi roditelj/prijatelj) a reagiraš samo na njeno ponašanje koje je direktno usmjereno na nepoštivanje tebe kao osobe.

----------


## čokolada

> Naravno. Muž je nogometaš, očito mora puno izbivati iz kuće. Ja bih mužu jasno dala do znanja da ću *preuzeti tu odgovornost*, ali onda će biti onako kako ja kažem. Ne može ona igrati po njegovim pravilima, a njega nema. Onda neka se okani nogometa i neka sjedi doma s malom.


Ne slažem se s preuzimanjem odgovornosti - djevojčica ne dolazi autorici teme na preodgoj, nego na izgradnju odnosa s ocem. Kojeg će izgraditi nikako, ako će tata eskivirati, biti stalno zaposlen i umoran kad dođe s posla. Koja je korist boravka kod njih npr. vikendom ako njega tamo nema?

----------


## Lili75

> Ne slažem se s preuzimanjem odgovornosti - djevojčica ne dolazi autorici teme na preodgoj, nego na izgradnju odnosa s ocem. Kojeg će izgraditi nikako, ako će tata eskivirati, biti stalno zaposlen i umoran kad dođe s posla. Koja je korist boravka kod njih npr. vikendom ako njega tamo nema?


x.

----------


## rehab

> Ne slažem se s preuzimanjem odgovornosti - djevojčica ne dolazi autorici teme na preodgoj, nego na izgradnju odnosa s ocem. Kojeg će izgraditi nikako, ako će tata eskivirati, biti stalno zaposlen i umoran kad dođe s posla. Koja je korist boravka kod njih npr. vikendom ako njega tamo nema?


Ali autorica je njegova žena, mislim da bi i ona trebala izgraditi svoj odnos s njom. 
Nisam nikad bila u toj situaciji, ali smatram da dijete treba uspostaviti odnos s muževom ženom. Barem bi ja tako, kada bi mm imao dijete s nekom drugom ženom. Autorica teme je odgovorna za svoj odnos s djevojčicom i u tom smjeru nam je postavila pitanje - kako da se ona postavi prema djevojčici. Barem sam ja tako shvatila temu.
Očito je odgovornost za dijete pala na nju, jer muž silom prilika mora izbivati iz kuće. Autorica može preuzeti uzde u svoje ruke ili razgovarati s mužem o promjeni uloga i situacije, na njoj je da odluči.

----------


## čokolada

Tu se slažemo, jedino što se ona sama ne može postavljati za oboje. Ako sama uzme i uzde i odgovornost, obit će joj se o glavu i puknut će.

----------


## Doga

> Koja je korist boravka kod njih npr. vikendom ako njega tamo nema?


Ovo sam se odmah zapitala.. Koja je korist da je mala tamo ako je otac jedva prisutan i fizicki i duhom.. Zar on ne primjecuje da odnos tebe i djevojcice nikako ne stima? Ja bih porazgovarala otvoreno s njim i konkretno rekla sto se dogadja i sto me muci, te postavila neke uvijete za vrijeme kada malena dolazi u posjetu.. 

Takodjer, mislim da je nuzno da otac porazgovara sa svojom kceri vezano za tu temu i poradi opcenito na njihovom odnosu.. 

A do njegove zene bih otisla zajedno s M, posto malena provodi vrijeme sa svo troje, cisto da pokazem dobru volju i dam do znanja da sam i ja tu itekako prisutna te da je nuzno naci neki zajednicki jezik.

Nemam trenutno neki pametan savijet, ali sam takodjer dijete koje je proslo par ocuha i uvijek sam prema njima osjecala bunt.. pogotovo ako bi se postavljali na mene.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Dijete svakako treba stručnu pomoć, a.


ne bih se složila. 
mislim da svi prije djeteta trebaju stručnu pomoć.
prije svega djetetovi roditelji.
mama koja se ocu sveti preko djeteta, otac koji je odsutan i nije ga previše briga, i mlada maćeha koja je jednostavno - mlada, zaljubljena i ima savršen život s mužem koji kvari jedna mala sitnica - dijete. koje nema osjećaj oca (a kako će ga i imati kad je otac tek odnedavno otac). 
otac nema osjećaj da je otac jer je otac tek odnedavno. 

i onda je dijete krivo što nije prihvatilo ženu od oca, i što se baca na pod u dućanu, dajte molim vas. i ja bih se bacala da mi je život tako zbrkan kako je njoj trenutno i da je s jedne strane oruđe u manipulaciji, a s druge strane samo smetnja. 
rješenje?
ključno je ponašanje - mame. ne zato što je na njoj sva odgovornost, ne zato što otac nema odgovornosti, nego zato jer mala živi s njom. dapače, živjela je samo s njom i nije ni znala tko joj je otac do prije 3 godine. 
dok ona ne postane suport novoj obitelji oca, novoj ženi - nema tu puno pomoći, bojim se  :Undecided:

----------


## Mima

da svakako, zla majka koja želi uništiti ljubav i brak autorice i njenog muža

ti autorice imaš problema sa svojim mužem, on je taj koji treba brinuti o djetetu, a ne ti.

----------


## rehab

> ne bih se složila. 
> mislim da svi prije djeteta trebaju stručnu pomoć.
> prije svega djetetovi roditelji.
> mama koja se ocu sveti preko djeteta, otac koji je odsutan i nije ga previše briga, i mlada maćeha koja je jednostavno - mlada, zaljubljena i ima savršen život s mužem koji kvari jedna mala sitnica - dijete. koje nema osjećaj oca (a kako će ga i imati kad je otac tek odnedavno otac). 
> otac nema osjećaj da je otac jer je otac tek odnedavno. 
> 
> i onda je dijete krivo što nije prihvatilo ženu od oca, i što se baca na pod u dućanu, dajte molim vas. i ja bih se bacala da mi je život tako zbrkan kako je njoj trenutno i da je s jedne strane oruđe u manipulaciji, a s druge strane samo smetnja. 
> rješenje?
> ključno je ponašanje - mame. ne zato što je na njoj sva odgovornost, ne zato što otac nema odgovornosti, nego zato jer mala živi s njom. dapače, živjela je samo s njom i nije ni znala tko joj je otac do prije 3 godine. 
> dok ona ne postane suport novoj obitelji oca, novoj ženi - nema tu puno pomoći, bojim se


Gle, majka koja ja ocu godinama tajila dijete, sad ga dovela i ponaša se neurotično, tata koji se ne ponaša kao da ga je previše briga za sve to.... Meni oni ne djeluju kao ljudi koji su spremni potražiti stručnu pomoć radi dobrobiti svoje kćeri. Ali, nije naodmet napomenuti im, možda upali. 
Ugl, mislim da je autorici potreban savjet kako se snaći sada, u ovoj situaciji kakva jest i na koju je ona očito (nadam se privremeno) pristala.
I mislim da podilaženje curici samo odmaže i pogoršava situaciju, jer joj se šalje poruka da je takav način izražavanja bijesa/nemoći/ljutnje/tuge/štoveć dobar. Možda će odnos autorice i djeteta krenuti u boljem smjeru ako se postave granice kojima se prekida nepoželjno ponašanje, a otvara prostor za suradnju.

----------


## Peterlin

Jako su mladi svi skupa - i biološki roditelji i tatina buduća žena.

Isuse, ja s 23 godine nisam znala ni gdje mi je glava, a gdje pametniji dio tijela....

Nadam se da će s vremenom sazrijeti, ali dijete ih treba sada. Otac je pristao na viđanje, pa onda neka nađe vremena za svoje dijete, ON a ne njegova buduća žena... Ona je tek treća odrasla osoba u nizu. Majka prva, otac drugi, očeva buduća žena (ružno mi je reći maćeha) tek nakon toga.

Eto, život nije idealan... Cvijeta ima pravo kad kaže da je dijete zbunjeno. Ni odrasli se ne snalaze najbolje, ali što je - tu je, odgovornost je ipak njihova. Dijete je tu, ima 7 godina. 

Ni sama ne znam kako bih se snašla u takvoj situaciji... Vjerojatno bih probala mužu (budućem) reći da dijete treba NJEGA barem isto toliko kao i maćehu, ako ne i puno više. Nije rješenje prebacivati vrući krumpir, ali ni prihvaćati tuđu odgovornosti. Ljudski motivi su različiti...ali svima bi trebala biti u interesu dobrobit djeteta. Kad roditelji shvate da je to istovremeno i njihova dobrobit, napravili su veliki korak naprijed. Nadam se da će u tome uspjeti, za dobro svih umočenih.

----------


## Apsu

Moja mama je postala maćeha kad je imala 19 godina. Moj polubrat je tada imao 4-5 godina. Tata je doduše znao za njega od početka i prihvatio ga odmah.
Između njegove mame i njega nije išlo, upoznao je moju mamu i krenuli su živjet skupa, a mali je dolazio svaki vikend k njima doma. Znam da ga je moja mama prihvatila kao svog i da ju je dijete zbog toga (nakon nekog vremena) poštivalo, iako je mama s druge strane punila glavu glupostima. Trebalo je, doduše, dosta vremena da ju dijete prihvati ali prihvatilo ju je, najviše zbog mog tate koj se trudio.
To ti želim reći - tata je bitan. Tata je ključan. Prvo se on mora povezati sa svojim djetetom, prvo dijete treba steći povjerenje u njega, i tek kada vidi da tata vjeruje tebi, tada će se i ona malo otvoriti da ti počne vjerovati i poštivati te.

Meni je osobno strašno da je svalio na tebe i samo na tebe brigu o njegovom djetetu. Ne znam cijelu situciju, ali ne zvuči mi to u redu i smatram da je na njemu da se pobrine o svojem djetetu,  a ti da budeš sa strane kao podrška. Ako se nije spreman suočiti sa time da bude roditelj i ako mu je možda to sve šok, neka proba zamisliti kako je tebi koja si očito zrelija od njega.

----------


## Trina

Tvoj muž je idiot

----------


## sirius

> Tvoj muž je idiot


 :Laughing: 

Nemoj zeni iluzije rusiti odmah. Jos je mlada. :Grin:

----------


## Trina

Da pojasnim. Sazna da ima dijete nakon pijanog seksa koji se dogodio prije određen broj godina, dovede to dijete kući i prepusti tebi svu brigu i odgovornost. Da je pravi onda bi okrenuo i mjesec i zvijezde da to jadno dijete uopće shvati što je on njoj, da se zbliži s njom i pokuša stvoriti nekakav odnos. Bio on nogometaš ili smećar, isti K. Sjedi s njim i objasni mu da je u samom startu u velikom minusu i da ako želi biti tata, morat će jako puno truda uložiti u taj odnos. Ti si tu samo ekstra dodatak, on je najvažniji. I dijete, naravno. Pusti mamu što trkelja, to se vas ne tiče.

----------


## Diana72

> Tvoj muž je idiot


Potpisujem.
Kratko i jasno.

----------


## Trina

Moj muž je isto idiot, da ti bude lakše. Neda mi se sad pisati, nisam nešto dobre volje pa bi svašta mogla nakakati ali ti muškarci su uglavnom idioti i njema treba netko tko će ih za ruku, papir i olovku i pisati korak po korak kako biti kvalitetan muž i otac. Znam da tu ima žena sa super muževima, ja nisam među tima.

----------


## čokolada

Vi'š kako to Trina lijepo bez rukavica objasni. Zaboravila je dodati da se situacija neće bitno promijeniti niti kad stigne beba koja će isto postati isključivo mamina ingerencija, samo će onda stvar postati osobna i više će boljeti. Baš zato s upornim i emocionalno inteligentnim "crtanjem" treba krenuti odmah  :Undecided:  .

----------


## Ginger

Vriiiiistim na Trinu  :Laughing: 

Ali, rekla je u cemu je problem, treba mu objasniti i crtati sto i kako
I onda opet, i opet, i opet....
recimo, mm nije idiot (daleko od toga), ali mu isto neke stvari treba crtati (srecom, ne one vezane za djecu, tu je zakon)

----------


## *mamica*

> Vi'š kako to Trina lijepo bez rukavica objasni. Zaboravila je dodati da se situacija neće bitno promijeniti niti kad stigne beba koja će isto postati isključivo mamina ingerencija, samo će onda stvar postati osobna i više će boljeti. Baš zato s upornim i emocionalno inteligentnim "crtanjem" treba krenuti odmah  .


X

Nažalost, i najjače veze između najkvalitetnijih ljudi znaju pucati na ovom testu. A kamoli neće s, što bi rekla Trina, idiotima. Preodgoj je hitno potreban roditeljima te djevojčice.

A dotad joj ti možeš biti barem neki korektiv u životu i to tako što se nećeš obazirati na ovo dvoje mulaca, nećeš joj pokušati zamijeniti majku nego ćeš ostati svoja, sa postavljenim granicama i u tim okvirima joj pružiti potrebnu ljubav i pažnju. Dijete zna prepoznati ljubav koja se ne kupuje fotoaparatima, mobitelima i sličnim gadgetima. I koliko će ti se god nekada činiti da je tvoj trud uzaludan, vjerujem da će barem tvoje ispravno ponašanje ostaviti neki dobar trag u djetetu.

----------


## Diana72

Ali treba se postaviti i pitanje koliko je autorica teme zrela za preuzimanje takve uloge. Ipak ima samo 23 godine. Postavljanje granica i ustrajanje na istim neki put ne ide ni biološkim roditeljima starijima od nje i sa dužim roditeljskim stažem.

----------


## Mlada-maceha

Hvala vam drage mame..Ja se stvarno trudim da imamo sto bolji odnos, stvarno volim djecu i uzivam igrajuci se s njima, naime i ja sam jos djete  :Smile:  radilasam i kao dadilja ali ta djeca su bila tudja a ovo je sada ajmo rec moje. Na pocetku mog odnosa s malom nije bilo problema, super smo se slagale, dok mama njena nije njoj pocela punit glavu s nekim stvarima, nenedavno nam je mala rekla tajnu njenu i maminu kako njoj mama jos stavlja pempas navecer al da nama ne govori da je nebi udarali mi (Boze svasta) da se nama smije piskit u krevet neka ja cistim stan i onako ne radim  :Undecided:  i jos hrpa stvari koje nam mala kaze kao to su njihove tajne

----------


## Danka_

Otac se ne ponaša odgovorno, nacrtaj mu da treba biti prisutan.

Ali ako je majka curice stvarno takva kakvom je opisuješ, nemam riječi...

Osobe koje su spremne koristiti vlastitu djecu kao oružje u ovakvim situacijama dno su dnoovog dna :zbljuv:  :drek: 

Na tvome mjestu, ja bih pobjegla glavom bez obzira.

----------


## Romeo85

Božeee, dijete od 7 god još nosi pelenu po noći...pa ta majka od djevojčice stvarno nije normalna   :Confused:  :oklagija:  :cupakosu: 
..jadno dijete.... stvarno ne razumijem zasto takve osobe uopće imaju djecu...to je jedna vrsta maltretiranja.... definitivno ta žena treba ići kod psihića...Mlada-maceha moraš opasno posjesti svog muža i reći da je stvar ozbiljna, objasniti mu koliko to sve tebe pogađa i koliko ti je dosta da za sve što se tiće male budeš glavna i odgovorna, on bi trebao smiriti tu svoju bivšu i reći nek vas pusti da živite svoj život, a ne prepucavati se preko djeteta... Opće poznato je da muškarci kasnije sazrijevaju nego žene, ali neka preuzme svoje odgovornosti, uloga oca sigurno nije lagana, ali ako je već djete prihvatio neka se onda tako i ponaša!

----------


## Jurana

Što je tako šokantno u peleni po noći za sedmogodišnje dijete?

Ako se djetetu još nije počeo lučiti antidiuretski hormon, a to je nasljedno i dosta često, jednostavno ne može kontrolirati mokrenje po noći i meni se čini da je logičnije da ima pelenu, nego da se svaku noć mijenja posteljina.
To je u slučaju primarne enureze, kad dijete još nikad nije imalo 6 mjeseci suhih noći, a ako je u pitanju sekundarna enureza, tj. ako je dijete uspostavilo noćno nemokrenje pa se mokrenje vratilo, onda se drugačije postupa.

Stvar je zrelosti hipofize, ne znam zašto je još uvijek takav tabu.

----------


## pikula

Kaj nije primjerenije staviti onu podlogu za prematanje ispod plahte pa da dijete osjeti da je mokro, ali da se ne unistava madrac.  No ves se mora oprati jel  :Smile:

----------


## Jurana

Što mu vrijedi da osjeća da je mokro, ako to ne može kontrolirati?

Ne možeš naučiti hipofizu da luči hormon. Možeš piti tablete tog hormona, ali meni se opet čini manja šteta staviti tu pelenu.

Osim ako dijete samo ne inzistira i svakako odbija pelenu, sigurno ga ne bih tjerala da je nosi.

----------


## Doga

> Na pocetku mog odnosa s malom nije bilo problema, super smo se slagale, dok mama njena nije njoj pocela punit glavu s nekim stvarima, nenedavno nam je mala rekla tajnu njenu i maminu


Ja mislilm da su, na zalost, takve stvari neizbjezne.. Ovo je jos djevojka koja ima famozno infantilne ideje za manipulacije.. No, ponavljam, porazgovaraj s M i zauzmite konacno neki zajednicki stav.. otidjite zajedno do te djevojke i recite joj da se prestane zafrkavati.. jer, zakonski, nema tih (kako si napisala u prvom postu) klopki, ucijena, itsl. koje ona moze upotrijebiti protiv vas i kojima se prijeti.

Nije mi jasno da se u tvom M ne javlja revolt akonto njezinih ucijena i ponasanja, te da ne vidi kako to utjece na sve oko njega, takodjer koliko moze biti pogubno ako se nastavi u ovolikim razmijerima.. 

Otvoren razgovor, pokusati naci zajedniciki jezik i povesti ka rijesenju..

----------


## orange80

> Ne može ona sama postavljati granice, a muž govoriti - de, pusti je.





> Apsolutno se slažem s curama kad kažu da se muž treba ponašati kao otac, što znači provoditi vrijeme s njom, odgajati je i baviti se djetetom.


slažem se. i sa Trinom.

i za početak, zašto bi ti uopće sama provodila vrijeme s djetetom, ako ga ne provodi njen otac u situaciji kad se svi
skupa još upoznajete?
dakle moraš objasniti mužu da je put razvijanja vašeg odnosa (vas tri) da prvo on provodi vrijeme sa malenom pa onda
vas dvoje zajedno, a ti sama s njom tek kad to bude kako tako štimalo.

mlada si, friško u braku i vidi se da dosta podilaziš mužu. 
nemoj si to raditi. stara je uzrečica "tko prvi zajaši, taj jaši cijeli život" (ili dok brak traje)

najbitnije u svemu je da ti postaviš granice prema svom mužu, a za postavljanje granica tom djetetu su odgovorni 
njegovi roditelji.

----------


## Doga

Btw, oprosti ako je stav predirektan, neprikladan ili vrijedja, sto mi nije namjera.. ali ja bih se, akonto takove zene - majke, zapitala u istinitost tvrdnje da je malena uopce kcer tvojega M..

----------


## Angie75

> Otac se ne ponaša odgovorno, nacrtaj mu da treba biti prisutan.
> 
> Ali ako je majka curice stvarno takva kakvom je opisuješ, nemam riječi...
> 
> Osobe koje su spremne koristiti vlastitu djecu kao oružje u ovakvim situacijama dno su dnoovog dna :zbljuv: 
> 
> Na tvome mjestu, ja bih pobjegla glavom bez obzira.


potpisujem sve, a najviše ovo sitno  :škartoc: 
iako, sad sam išla ispočetka čitati, kad ste u braku to baš i nije tako jednostavno kao izaći iz veze.
uhvati muža i ne puštaj ga dok ne obeća da će biti prisutan stalno. pratite ga obje i kad ide na utakmice.

----------


## olja

Rizikujem da ispadnem najveci cinik na forumu, ali ipak cu reci sta mislim. Zaljubljenost i mladalacka ljubav su precijenjeni i nedovoljni da garantuju ispunjen zivot, kvalitetan partnerski odnos i dobar, medjusobno podupiruci brak. Ako si u tvom braku ti sretna i ispunjena, te ako smatras da ces i za 20 godina biti zadovoljna , otvoreno razgovaraj sa muzem i njegovim obavezama oko  djeteta i ne preuzimaj na sebe njegove ocinske obaveze. Prvo on sa svojim djetetom treba uspostaviti stabilan odnos koji ce tvoje prisustvo samo nadopuniti. Da sam JA u toj situaciji batalila bih sve i otisla. Toliko si mlada da je svijet jos tvoj. Sebe ne bih mogla zamisliti sa osobom kakvom opisujes TM, prema napisanom ne djeluje ni dovoljno pouzdan partner za mene ni dovoljno odgovoran otac za buducu djecu.

----------


## Mlada-maceha

Njegov izgovor na sadašnji odnos s djetetom jr taj da nije prosao s njom nista, nije bio tu kad se rodila, prohodala, progovrila ne osjeca neku povezanost. .Mala je danas dosla na pricali smo malo i od danas on ima obaveze da skakuce oko nje ja sjedim trenutno o gledam Simpsone  :Smile:

----------


## Doga

> Zaljubljenost i mladalacka ljubav su precijenjeni i nedovoljni da garantuju ispunjen zivot, kvalitetan partnerski odnos i dobar, medjusobno podupiruci brak.


U ovom slucaju se potpuno slazem.. Prica se svodi na prepucavanja i nikakvo dublje sagledanje problema.. Zaista, jadno dijete..

----------


## Tashunica

> Njegov izgovor na sadašnji odnos s djetetom jr taj da nije prosao s njom nista, nije bio tu kad se rodila, prohodala, progovrila ne osjeca neku povezanost.


nije na tebi da stvaraš tu povezanost i kakav takav odnos, nego na njemu.

----------


## *meri*

> nije na tebi da stvaraš tu povezanost i kakav takav odnos, nego na njemu.


x

pa nisi ni ti bila tu kad se rodila, prohodala i progovorila..........

----------


## Doga

Mora stvoriti odnos i ona s djetetom, posto je sama sada dio te obitelji.. Makar, naravno da njezin odnos s djetetom podrazumijeva nesto drugo, kao sto i nije na njoj da stvara odnos izmedju oca i djeteta..

----------


## *meri*

da. ona mora stvoriti svoj odnos sa djetetom, svakako. ali nemoze ona stvoriti odnos izmedju djeteta i oca djeteta. tocno tako.
to moze samo on.

----------


## Trina

Ja nebi imala srca i nisam tip koji bi pustio dijete da se samo snalazi i kobelja u svom tom cirkusu. Dijete je dijete i ja bi sve napravila da je podignem na noge, da dobije samopouzdanje, da se osjeća dobro i voljeno u mojoj blizini. Nikad nebi odabrala opciju u kojoj bi se moj stav temeljio na činjenici da to nije moje dijete, pa tako ni moja briga. Ali da bi krenula i čitav taj svijet, tvoj muže je taj koji mora napraviti najveće i najvažnije korake. Taj dio se ne može preskočiti. To što on nije znao za nju i nije bio prisutan kad se ona rodila, to je tako i ne može se promijeniti. sadašnje stanje je takvo da to dijete postoji i tu je. Njegovo je. On mora poslagati stvari u svojoj glavi i krenuti u akciju. Kao što sam već rekla, muški su invalidi u glavi za te neke stvari pa ćeš mu morati crtati, naročito zbog toga što se radi o djevojčici a ne o dječaku. On se ne može povezati s njom ni na temelju spola, pa da nađu neke zajedničke igre, interese, da se on malo vrati u djetinjstvo. Pričaj mu malo o ženskom svijetu, ženskim emocijama, ženskoj tvrdoglavosti, objasni mu da je u čitavoj ovoj priči dijete najzbunjenije i njoj je najteže od svih vas. Ona je malena i ne zna se nositi s tim velikim stvarima. Objašnjavaj mu i nemoj odustajati jer ovo je situacija o kojoj čitava njena buduća ličnost ovisi.

----------


## Carmina406

Evo čitam,puno odličnih savjeta. 

A)Trina je opet ubola u sridu

B) To ti je muževo dijete,nije tvoje...lijepo da se trudiš ali on bi se trebao truditi bas kako bi se u buducnosti trudio s vasom djecom

C) jesi sigurna da ti je to muževo dijete? Jesu radili test očinstva ili vi njoj vjerujete na riječ

----------


## Mlada-maceha

da sigurna sam da je djete njegovo jer je radio dnk test..a ovaj vikend je bila tu i prepustila sam njemu sve a ja fino otisla da odmorim kod frendice  :Smile:  nadam se da ce ubrzo biti promjena..hvala svima  :Kiss:

----------


## nivesa

Draga macuhice (tako mene zove muzeva mala)
Mm ima malu iz prvog braka. Ona sada ima skoro 14 . Sve ovo sto citam da ju ti nebi trebala odgajat i nebi trebala odvajat vrijema za nju i bla bla....zaboravi.  
Situacija je takva kakva je!
Volis muza i on tebe. A mala je tu. Pokusaj na sve nacine doci do nje. Po d doci do nje mislim da ju pridobijes na svoju stranu. S tim ce sve biti lakse. Sa muzem moras rascistit (i ja sam sa svojim) da si ti odgovorna koliko i on za to djete kao sto i jesi i kada dode kod vas. Od mm bivsa je nesto slicno kao i od tvog.
Bas njoj u inat budi dobra sa malom.
Ja sam se sa svojom totalno zblizila. Ja sam joj osoba koju pita ono sto ne moze nikog drugog. Ja sam joj pokazivala kako se stavlja ulozak i objasnjavala kako beba stane u maternicu kad je maternica tako mala....itd...
Bivsu zanemari. S njom ne moras imat nikakav odnos i samo ju stavi na ignore! 
Muza natjeraj da provodi vise vremena sa malom. Jasno mu daj do znanja da volis malu ali da joj nisi dadilja niti ces to biti. 
Odvedi ju sama na sladoled npr bez da trazi. Pitaj ju kam bi htjela ici(zoo park igraonica)
Odvedi ju u shoping sama! Nek isprobava robu a ti to pretvori u vasu igru. To su trenutci koje djeca pamte. Tako cete se povezat a da nece ni znat kaj ju je snaslo  :Wink:  u tren oka ces joj postati macuhica  :Smile:

----------


## Mlada-maceha

hvala na savjetu pokusat cu tom metodom pa javim rezultate mala je tek za dva tjedna kod nas

----------


## nivesa

Samo polako i strpljivo. Stavi se na njezino mjesto. Mama zmija, tata nije nikad doma .... ti joj budi utjeha  :Wink:  nije ona kriva kaj je takva. Sve je to mamina skola ,a  djeca ciji su roditelji razdvojeni to dobro znaju koristit ...

----------


## Danka_

> Mama zmija, tata nije nikad doma ....


Meni se tvoj pristup čini previše manipulativan. 

A za ovo "zmija" - uf.

----------


## Bodulica

> Meni se tvoj pristup čini previše manipulativan. 
> 
> A za ovo "zmija" - uf.



X

ja se samo nadam da se pred djecom ne koriste takvi izrazi :/

----------


## Doga

> Pokusaj na sve nacine doci do nje. Po d doci do nje mislim da ju pridobijes na svoju stranu. S tim ce sve biti lakse. 
> Bas njoj u inat budi dobra sa malom.
> Odvedi ju sama na sladoled npr bez da trazi. Pitaj ju kam bi htjela ici(zoo park igraonica)
> Odvedi ju u shoping sama! Nek isprobava robu a ti to pretvori u vasu igru. To su trenutci koje djeca pamte. Tako cete se povezat a da nece ni znat kaj ju je snaslo  u tren oka ces joj postati macuhica


Bez uvrede, ali ovo zvuci kao strateski - ratni plan.. ukratko, zastrasujuce..

Tu treba povesti pravi dijalog o dusi, emocijama, stvoriti odnose na zdravim i iskrenim temeljima.. a smatram da nema mracnijih ljudskih osobina od ulizistva i povladjivanja.. isto tako smatram da navedene osobine nikako ne mogu povesti ka icemu dobrom, vec upravo suprotno. Nisu ovo igre u pjescaniku..

Polako @Mlada, emocije se ne siluju.. Budi svoja i druguj iskreno.. to se osjeca..

----------


## nivesa

Nisam joj napisala da joj kesira lovu nego da se s njom poveze kroz vrjeme koje provode zajedno. Da kroz igru i smjeh. I hodanje po gradu i druzenje. Da tako se zblizavaju ljudi.

----------


## nivesa

Nego kaj je nego zmija ako ju mama fila protiv tate i svih ostalih??? Ne nije zmija nego mamica mila i draga ! Svasta. 
Bodulica ja se pred djecom izrazavam kako treba. Kolko znam ovdje se ne razgovaram sa djecom. 
Manipulacija je sto??? Povezati se sa curicom tak da ju odvede na slatkac il igraonicu???? Ili da joj pokusa objasnit mozda da ona nije kriva kaj su roditelji razdvojeni?

----------


## nivesa

Nije manipulacija reci muzu cuj fuck off jer imas djete za koje nisi znao do sad??? 
Ili bolje da ju mala ne moze vidjet ocima pa da ima sokove svaki put kad ide tati i njegovoj "bezobraznoj" zeni???
Ja sa svojom malenom imam savrseno normalan odnos i sve mi moze reci i uvjek cu joj pomoci. I da ja sam ta koja njenog tatu uvjek nagovori na ono sto ona zeli (ako je prihvatljivo)
I nisam ju kupovala lovom nego smo se zblizile provodeci ljepe trenutke zajedno.
To je bas fuj.

----------


## orange80

znam da nivesa ima dobre namjere, ali otac je otac, a pomajka - pomajka,
i nikada ona ne može nadoknaditi ono što bi on trebao činiti,

dakle, da, trebaš se oko nje truditi, ali truditi se na način da pokrivaš muža nije dobro,
čak se treba zapitati radiš li to više i radi sebe.

najbolje što za dijete možeš u ovom trenu činiti je "gurati" ga ocu.
dakle, poticati iskustva koje će ona pamtiti ali sa ocem (i tobom), na sladoledu, šopingu, 
ako treba i utakmici.
sjeti se nečeg, ma sigurno ima neka aktivnost koja bi mogla zanimati njih oboje. 
Otiđite u Gardaland ili nešto.
Neki takav izlet ili lijepi zajednički doživljaj stvarno može biti točka gdje će se njihov odnos "roditi".

znam da će ovo zvučati grubo, ali treba razmišljati i na način što ako se nešto desi sa vas dvoje,
dijete se je vezalo za tebe, ne za njega i što ako se vi rastavite?
ne kažem da zbog te mogućnosti trebaš izbjegavati vezivanje sa malom, nego poticati da se sa ocem
veže više...

----------


## nivesa

To kaj si napisala orange i je cilj. Da se ona poveze sa malom tako da svi troje budu zadovoljni. Pogotovo jer ce provodit vrjeme svi skupa.

A kaj se tice rastave....to se dogada i kad ljudi imaju zajednicku djecu.
Ja o tome ne razmisljam. Ali znam da bi sa malom ostala u kontaktu bez obzira na sve!

----------


## baka

> Zdravo mame...  S muzom imam savršen zivot...


Od čega se sastoji taj savršen život tebe i supruga, nakon ovoga što proživljavaš.

----------


## Doga

> Nego kaj je nego zmija ako ju mama fila protiv tate i svih ostalih??? Ne nije zmija nego mamica mila i draga ! Svasta. 
> Manipulacija je sto??? Povezati se sa curicom tak da ju odvede na slatkac il igraonicu???? Ili da joj pokusa objasnit mozda da ona nije kriva kaj su roditelji razdvojeni?


Mislim da nema potrebe, u ovom slucaju, da se objasnjava tko je kriv za sto, a u rastavljenim brakovima, na zalost, 'filanje' s jedne strane (ili s obje) je najcesce neminovno.. Zato sam i predlozila da djevojka ode s M do majke od curice i pokaze dobru volju kao i stav.. 

Po mom skromnom misljenju, majka se u ovoj prici nikako ne moze ignorirati ili otpisati s icije strane (ista ta majka najjace utjece, trenutno, na osobnost te male curice koja je istovremeno neizmjerno voli..). Bitno je da se barem ne prica protiv majke s njihove str, ako je vec obrnuto.. a odrasli bi razgovor trebali obaviti izmedju sebe, cim prije, te donjesti neku pametnu odluku o tome kako dalje da dijete jos vise ne nastrada..

----------


## nivesa

Ja nisam niti rekla da se protiv majke pred djetetom treba pricat. To je apsurd! Iz mojih usta pred malom nikad nije izasla losa rjec za njenu majku. Niti bude. Ja svoje probleme rjesavam sa svojim muzem. 
A to da treba bit u ok odnosu sa mamom od djeteta ,treba,ako je moguce. U par prvih postova mlada maceha je napisala da ju mama od male optuzuje za razne stvari. Ti bi sa takvom osobom imala nekakav normalan odnos? 
Ne znam da li si se nasla u takvoj situaciji pa znas o cemu se tocno radi. 
Neupitno je da je u cjeloj prici mala potpuno  neduzna nastradala...al tak je kak je i treba joj omogucit da sto normalnije odrasta.
Pritisnut tatu da se maximalno ukljuci (u 4 oka) i naravno potrudit se da svi skupa normalno zivite.
Mama od male ce uvjek bit tu kao i mala. S tim se trebas ili pomirit ili raskrstit sa njim( sto nema smisla ako ga volis i slazete se).
Sve je to jako tesko dok se sve skupa ne uhoda u neku normalu, a za to treba puno vremena truda i volje. 
Pitanje je da li je maceha spremna na to. To nije sam tak odgajat necije djete. Jel htjele vi priznat il ne maceha uvelike sudjeluje u odgoju. Vrjedanje mame ili djeteta je nedopustivo i ako ces mamu pred njom prozivat za bilo sto nikad necete imat normalan odnos.
Zato i velim, mamu ne spominji osim u normalnoj prici i daj joj do znanja da ti znas da ona svoju mamu voli najvise na svjetu i da joj ti zelis bit "frendica" a ne druga mama. 
Neka tebi i a prvenstveno muzu bude u interesu da djete bude sretno. Ona nije kriva kaj je tu di je.

----------


## cvijeta73

meni nivesa ima skroz razumne postove.




> Zato sam i predlozila da djevojka ode s M do majke od curice i pokaze dobru volju kao i stav..


a ovo apsolutno ne bih savjetovala. to nema ama baš nikakvog smisla. ako je na inicijativu mame, ajd, ali obratno - ne. ne mogu baš sve familije biti tipa woddy allen, svi se vole i slažu. ali dijete treba biti na prvom mjestu. ocu prvenstveno, ali onda i maćehi jer je to cijeli paket koji je dobila s ocem  :Undecided: 
da se rastanem pa ponovo oženim, to bih tražila sigurno od budućeg partnera. to bi mi bilo najvažnije. njegov odnos prema mojoj djeci. dobro, to bi bila malo drugačija potencijalna situacija jer bi svi zajedno živjeli, al svejedno.

----------


## Doga

Ne znam sto bi iz zajednickog razgovora lose moglo proizaci.. eventualno da ostane sve po starom ili da se ne uspije dogovoriti susret.. 

Slazem se @cvijeta, rijetke su Woody 'idile', ali optimisticno navijam :D

----------


## cipelica

ima jedna izreka koja kaže:
ne raspravljaj se sa agresivcima( budalama....). spustit će te na svoj nivo a onda dobiti na iskustvo.
može li razgovor štetiti? zavisi tko je preko puta. možda se iznenadiš pozitivno a možda su odnosi dodatno pogoršaju.

----------


## nivesa

> ima jedna izreka koja kaže:
> ne raspravljaj se sa agresivcima( budalama....). spustit će te na svoj nivo a onda dobiti na iskustvo.
> može li razgovor štetiti? zavisi tko je preko puta. možda se iznenadiš pozitivno a možda su odnosi dodatno pogoršaju.


X!!!!

----------


## nivesa

Ja ne kuzim kako ljudi ne kuze da nismo svi isto i nemamo iste prioritete. I da nisu sve mame svete slike! Neke svoju djecu iskoristavaju na taj nacin. Vitlaju tate oko malog prsta pomocu djece.
Sve sto sam napisala je ono sto sam prosla i prolazim. 4 godine funkcioniramo odlicno . Kao i sve ostale obitelji imamo losih i dobrih dana. Ali je poanta u tome da se losi dani rjetko dogadaju bas iz tog razloga jer funkcioniramo ! I lako ih rjesavamo jer normalno komuniciramo.
I ne nikad mi se nije dogodilo da se mala baca po podu bilo gdje ! Jer zna da cu joj priustit zajedno s njezinim tatom sve kaj je u nasim mogucnostima.

----------


## Lili75

Nivesa ja mislim da skroz pametno i realno zboris.

----------


## nivesa

Lili hvala. Govorim ono sto zivim svaki dan. Ak me kuzis. 
A te fore bit s mamom dobar(ili tatom s druge strane gledano) je ne moguce ako oni to ne zele. 
Treba bit realan.

----------


## Lili75

> Lili hvala. Govorim ono sto zivim svaki dan. Ak me kuzis. 
> A te fore bit s mamom dobar(ili tatom s druge strane gledano) je ne moguce ako oni to ne zele. 
> Treba bit realan.


upravo tako zato sam i rekla da si realna.bez druge strane  drugacije ne ide.

----------


## Doga

> Lili hvala. Govorim ono sto zivim svaki dan. Ak me kuzis. 
> A te fore bit s mamom dobar(ili tatom s druge strane gledano) je ne moguce ako oni to ne zele. 
> Treba bit realan.


Oh, pobogu, nitko se tu ne zalaze za silovanje osobe (majke).. Vec pitam sto moze krenuti po zlu, osim da se razgovor ne odrzi? Sto ta zena moze meni - pravno gledano - ako se ponudim za razgovor? Moze ga odbiti.. moze se nastaviti izivljavati preko djeteta (ponavljam: nastaviti).. a i to je pravno upitno, dali uopce i s tim moze nastaviti.. 

Dalje, mislim da me ne bi sprijecila izlika 'spustati se na njen nivo', jer se s njom ne bih nikada npr. (karikiram) pohrvala ako je to npr. njen 'nivo'.. Ne znam, svakako bih riskirala da ispadnem i budala i da nisam 'na nivou', pa mozda i rijesiti situaciju u tom smijeru (ako ide - ide, ne ide - ne ide).. 

Mozda sam zaista idealista u tom pogledu, ali nekako uvijek vjerujem u prizivanje razuma nad ovim drugim nagonima.. i ne mogu si pomoci. (ponavljam, prosla sam dosta toga kroz rastavu roditelja i na kraju je uvijek razum prevladao.. pa me to mozda navelo na krive zakljucke..)

----------


## cipelica

malo sam razmislila. nije bitna samo dobra namjera, razgovor treba znati voditi. Doga, prema ovome što pišeš čini se da bi ti znala što i kako reći.
 cilj: potaknuti osobu da dobrobit djeteta stavi u prvi plan a ne da ti ispadneš brižna i pametna koja dotičnu osobu dovodi u stanje u kojem se bori protiv tebe( brižne, pametne i savršene jer je MM tebe odabrao, toliko savršene da i o njenom djetetu bolje brine nego vlastita majka).
u cijelom razgovoru dovoljna je jedna dvosmislena rečenica da osoba, koja je u tom trenu emotivno nestabilna, cijeli razgovor shvati na krivi način.

----------


## Doga

> malo sam razmislila. nije bitna samo dobra namjera, razgovor treba znati voditi. Doga, prema ovome što pišeš čini se da bi ti znala što i kako reći.
>  cilj: potaknuti osobu da dobrobit djeteta stavi u prvi plan a ne da ti ispadneš brižna i pametna koja dotičnu osobu dovodi u stanje u kojem se bori protiv tebe( brižne, pametne i savršene jer je MM tebe odabrao, toliko savršene da i o njenom djetetu bolje brine nego vlastita majka).
> u cijelom razgovoru dovoljna je jedna dvosmislena rečenica da osoba, koja je u tom trenu emotivno nestabilna, cijeli razgovor shvati na krivi način.


@cipelice, lijepo si to napisala (lajk na post).. kako god da se prica razvijala nadam se da ce se kroz vrijeme situacija normalizirati..

----------


## nivesa

Doga pravno gledano??? 
O cemu ti? Jesi upoznata sa nasim pravnom sustavom sto se tice skrbnistva nad djetetom??
Mozes pogorsati situaciju i  to jako ako doticna majka to zeli izvuci u svoju korist. Napravi secenu i djetetu  pogorsat situaciju. Prisutno djete il ne na tom sastanku mama ce joj sigurno reci s kim ide samo da joj jos lakse kasnije puni glavu.
Teoretsi bi to bilo savrseno da se roditelji i njihovi partneri mogu dogovorit. Ali to je slucaju jednom od njih sto.

----------


## Doga

> Teoretsi bi to bilo savrseno da se roditelji i njihovi partneri mogu dogovorit. Ali to je slucaju jednom od njih sto.


Moguce, nista ne tvrdim, izrazila sam svoje misljenje kao jedno od mogucih rijesenja.. That's it..

----------


## nivesa

Sve stoji. Iz perspektive ja govorim iz svog iskustva. I onoga sto vidim oko sebe kod ljudi koji su u slicnim situacijama. Kad se roditelji slazu sigurno da je lakse za djete. Ali na zalost u vecini slucajeva je mama ta koja izvodi bjesne gliste.

----------


## nivesa

A jesam sastavila post haha ! Radim 5 stvari odjednom pa sam pol preskocila. Htjela sam napisat da ja govorim iz perspektive macehe. I da samo nadodam...vidim kolko malu boli kaj se starci ne slazu nikako!

----------


## nevena

citam ovo i samo sam dosla potpisat Nivesu. 
Teorija je jedno a relanost nazalost obicno drugo. Divno bi bilo kad bi se svi slagali ali to je rjetkost. 
Ovako, treba izvuci najbolje iz situcaije koliko se moze a koja je daleko od idealne.

----------

